# Drywall Directly on Concrete



## ngam

Hello Everyone...

I know the title screams "stop now" for many of you, but my hope is that there is a good solution to my little problem.

For the past 6 months I've been working on building a room in half of my basement.  This basement has never seen water and is quite dry.  Further, this basement is part of a shared condo which has a common wall.  I have all my framing, electrical and most of the drywall hung.  As we near the finish of hanging drywall, I'm burdened with the task of figuring out to do with the shared wall going up the stairway.

I apologize for the picture size, but here's that shared wall:







The bare cinder block is what I'm referring to.  See, the problem is that we can't frame that wall without having problems with overlapping the stairs going up to the first level.  The idea offered to me was to use industrial glue between the drywall and cement blocks.  I don't have to worry about moisture getting behind the wall because it's not an exterior wall.

My question for those of you who care to offer advice is what would be the best way to get the drywall on that bare wall without framing?

Here are some options I've thought of:

1. Use the glue I purchased on top of using cement screws.
2. Stucco the wall instead of drywalling.

Any advice here is greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Nick:
You can hang drywall on the blocks with Contech PL 400 (a construction adhesive). I know, I recommend that brand a lot but I had super experience with it. We built over 1,000 houses that had to be hauled down the road to their site and never had a failure with that adhesive.
You can run a bead of the adhesive just inside the edges of the drywall, make an EKG like pattern in the field, push the drywall in place against the adhesive, immediately pull it back a few inches, allow a couple of minutes for the adhesive to 'flash off' and push the panel back in place making sure you press on all the area to make a good bond. That's it, no fasteners needed. You could try it on one sheet for verification, then go for it.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD

If you are going to do anything...you should parge coat it with some masonary material. Go to your local concrete supplyer and find the best material for block. They have many new products with bonding agents to help with adhesion. And your right, you don't want my advice on the rest.It's your health and your money.
At least look at www.buildingscience.com


----------

